# Das erste mal Bikepark Beerfelden



## Chaotixx (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag geht es für mich das erste mal in den Bikepark. Nach Beerfelden.
Laut Webseite ist ein Helm Pflicht, genauso wie Rückenprotectoren. Helm ist klar, hab ich, aber nur eine Halbschale und kein Fullface- darf ich damit auch fahren?
Rückenprotector bekomme ich von einem Arbeitskollegen.

Habt ihr Tipps, auf was man am meisten achten soll, oder irgendwelche "no-gos"?

Danke und viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## CannondaleUS (24. Mai 2016)

Hi,
Also Halbschale ist erlaubt, mit Fullface ist es nur sicherer
Andere Protektoren bekommst du auch dort geliehen. Wenn du ein Leihbike haben willst, das gibts dort auch
In Beerfelden gibt es mehrere leichtere Strecken, die sich gut bewältigen lassen. Je schneller man wird, desto schwieriger wirds. Am besten erstmal schön die Strecken anschauen und warmfahren, dann machts viel Spaß!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crusoe (9. Juli 2016)

Hey,

ich bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich demnächst mal von Mannheim nach Beerfelden fahre. Ist im Preis der Tageskarte der Schlepplift mit drin oder kostet der separat? Auf der Bikepark-Seite kann ich keine gesonderten Liftpreise finden.


----------



## OliverH (9. Juli 2016)

In der Tageskarte ist natürlich das Liften inklusive.


----------



## crusoe (9. Juli 2016)

Ah ok danke, ich war in meinem Leben noch nie in einem Bikepark oder Skigebiet, wusste das nicht


----------



## Chaotixx (10. Juli 2016)

Ich war da. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Auch das Lift fahren ist gar nicht so schwer wie gedacht. Leider hat es dann angefangen zu regnen. 
Da hat es mich dann ein paar mal zerlegt. Gott sind die Holzbretter rutschig 

Am nächsten Tag hatte ich gut Muskelkater. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht das letzte mal da gewesen sein!☺️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vmichael (12. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
ich war auch erst 3x in Beerf. und muß sagen, es macht Fun ohne Ende. Das mit dem Lift am Anfang war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich werde am Son. wieder nach Beerfelden fahren. 
Für Technik zu lernen ist ein B.park wirklich gut.


----------

